# Vanilli on Day 150? ***She Kidded!***



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

Ok, Way I figured it, if Vanilli got bred mid to end of october then she should be right around 100-110 days bred right? Does she look that far along? I have before and after pics to help but not sure. My first time and all....
From April








Today
















She doesn't seem very big to me... Is it possible she was bred closer to November? At this rate I will have NO hair a MONTH before she kids...lol Any ideas suggestions, much appreciated. Or worst case, she isn't preggers at all, just getting nicely rounded from eating grain.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Day 1--??*

You never know. I would say for sure she is bred, but I have goats that you can hardly even tell at all they are preg and they give met twins. It all depends on how they carry them.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 1--??*

she looks preggers -- thanks for the before and after pics :thumb:

as to when -- well sorry cant help there  once her udder starts I am a bit better at guessing the due date


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Day 1--??*

I guess I will call it day 100-115 .....lol and hope I don't go crazy in the mean time! Now to see if I can get my baby monitor to work from the barn to the house... sometimes it works from the house to the barn... Maybe I will invest in one of those remote cams. There is virtually no udder development, which from what I have seen here, is probably due to the fact that this is her first time around.


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Day 120---something??*

Ok, so if Vanilli is due Mid march, then she is on day 120 something now I guess.... I can't hardly wait! She is a beautiful black and white alpine and was bred to a completely red boer buck. The kid(s) should be cute! I'm waiting a while longer to get the vet out for an ultrasound to see if can tell how many until I have half a chance of being able to tell if Milli is preggo also. How far into the pregnancy do the does have to be before an ultrasound will tell if preg or not?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 120---something??*

the best is like 60-90 days I hear


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Day 120---something??*

Thanks Stacey. Since I have to pay for the vet to come out here, I don't want to be in a position (if possible) of paying twice. Although with Vanilli's due date fast approaching, I don't think we will make it to 60 days before we have kids.... so we will stick with calling it day 122 for now, and just be very watchful after then I guess. Darn goats didn't make a peep when they were in heat... I hope that changes once a resident buckeroo is here.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 120---something??*

they can usually tell a pregnancy by ultrasound as early as 30 because of the fluid in the uterus - but to tell how many best time is 60-90 days as Stacey mentioned


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Day 127?*

Ok, so here at March 1 we will be able to see (hopefully) if Millie is pregnant.... that would put Vanilli at day 135... hopefully the vet can confirm how far along he thinks she is or isn't? Can they tell the age of the babies like they can with people? Anyone know?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 127?*

dont know -- be interested to find out if they can


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Day 140?*

Ok, new pics... 
Here was Vanilli a week ago on the 24th-ish









and here she is from yesterday....









Poor girl had to endure me as a noob with clippers! And then, of course, it proceeded to snow and I felt bad for taking away her insulation back there! I think she may have some harbored resentment over it all.

This is her FF so I have no idea what to expect with her udder development and she tries to jump through the roof every time I try and feel for ligs.

Any ideas when she will kid? I have it pegged maybe sometime after the 15th, but not sure since it was a resident buck and I didn't actually see them breed. Oh, and today for the first time, I think I felt the kid. I've been trying to check every day for ages it seems, but I finally felt it. Of course right after, she jumped like no body's business and took off. Wonder if she thinks I made it kick?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Vanilli on Day 140? ***updated, new pics****

I think she'll go til the end of the month, and hopefully twins too!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Vanilli on Day 140? ***updated, new pics****

udder needs to grow more -- I would guess her to be due late March, unless there are serious changes in that udder soon


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Vanilli on Day 140? ***updated, new pics****

I don't think she'll go on the 15th, looks like at least several more weeks.

My herd queen is due on th 15th and only really started to show in the past week. She is long and deep and has hidden twins very well in the past.


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Vanilli on Day 150? ***updated, with new pic****

ok so the saga of my doe Vanilli continues. I can't see any change in her udder or feel any difference in her ligaments yet... can you all take a look and try to help me better guestimate her due date? This is driving me nuts! I can feel the kid/s inside her when I feel her so she is still preggers, I just need to know when to expect em.. she doesn't seem to be getting any bigger.... also anyone care to try and evaluate her udder as it stands?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Vanilli on Day 150? ***updated, with new pic****

udder looks to have filled some -- I estimate her to be due the end of the month. Really its not in my expertise to know when a goat will kid. We cant tell you that just by looking at a goat.


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Vanilli on Day 150? ***updated, with new pic****

I realize that if it were as easy as just looking at them, none of us would worry when a goat took her sweet time. LOL I had a dream last night that I woke up and she had kidded ... ran out this morning to check on her and she was just fine as can be picking this and that from the dried grass. Can you believe it? I get good hay for them to eat free choice and they insist on eating dead weeds growing in their pasture!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Vanilli on Day 150? ***updated, with new pic****

I had a dream the my only doe bred to my buck Zee had triplet bucks! yup dreaming of kidding season has begun :/


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Vanilli on Day 150? ***new pics now no ligs?****

Ok, went out to check on her this morning and I couldn't find the ligs anymore. Any idea how long I have more to wait? She is acting perfectly normal in every other sense of the word, eating pooping, ect. Here are some pics from today.

ETA: I haven't seen any discharge or changes at all.


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Vanilli on Day 150? ***new pics now no ligs?****

Gah! The buck has been trying (and succeeding) to suckle off the new mom to be! I had to separate him from the other girls to prevent it. She is doing the up and down and pawing at the ground in her pen, I think we are getting close?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Vanilli on Day 150? ***new pics now no ligs?****

Sounds like you might have some kids fixin to come on out and meet you!


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

Vanilli finally decided to give me one great big doe! Weighing in at 9 pounds 13 ounces: It wasn't a difficult birth but she needed some help push pulling due to the sac had broken about 15 min in and she wasn't showing any signs of being able to get her out. I never realized how hard you gotta pull! Anyway, here she is in all her cuteness, sorry the pic isnt great, lighting in the barn at night isn't at its best. She is solid black except for a star on her forehead and a triangular patch of white on her side. Her daddy was a solid red buck and she is a black and white alpine.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

:leap: congrats!!!


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

I got my cam set up just in time it seems, barely got it working the other day and then bam! just like that! Watching mom and daughter from the cozy house is wonderful!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....how cute...congrats... :greengrin:


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

Cool! Congrats!


----------

